# [SOLVED] no fan tab in rivatuner...?



## ad2326 (Sep 10, 2007)

hi all,

ive downloaded rivatuner to adjust the fan speed of my current card, Geforce 7500LE, but i dont have a tab to control the fan speed in the options.

i open Rivatuner to the "Main" tab, and click the customize button in the second box down (in the driver settings), click the first button (picture of a graphics card) and the fan tab should be in there, but i only have Overlay, Compatibility and Overclocking.

any ideas. i know Vista doesnt support fan control in RT but im running XP MCE. the 7500LE doesnt have a PCI-E power input from my PSU if that's relevant? there also arent any leads running from the motherboard to the 7500LE.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## ad2326 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: no fan tab in rivatuner...?*

i found how to enable the fan tab in the Power User settings, (allowbinaryfanspeedcontrol setting) and now have it set at 100%. it didnt seem to make much difference to either noise or temperature, but im thinking its because the fan is so tiny on my current card. hopefully this will change when i install my 8800GT....

i was reading in another thread that some case fans and CPU fans connect to the motherboard using a two pin plug, instead of a 3 pin (or a 3 pin with only two wires connected, maybe?), and i was wondering if this could be the reason i can't control the RPMs in Speedfan??

when i open speedfan, i can see all the temperatures fine, CPU1, CPU2, GPU Core, Ambient, etc. but the box which should display the RPMs is completely blank.

could this be the reason, (ill check the no of wires later tonight) and if so, how easy is it to add the third wire for rpm control through speedfan?

thanks,
Adam


----------

